# Status of 921 Shipments



## KC Steve (Mar 10, 2004)

Does anyone have any idea when they might start shipping 921's again, for those of us who still haven't gotten one?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving to Dish DVR forum.

Replacements for broken 921s are starting again this week it sounds like. New ones are still at least a week or two off. The hardware issues I believe are either now fixed or close to being fixed, and that's what's holding up the shipments.


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

I have asked this question a number of times and have yet to receive an answer. Surely with the number of individuals on this forum that appear to have an inside contact this information should be relatively easy to obtain. Here we go again.

What are the specific hardware issues that caused the 921 to be removed from distribution?


----------



## pjboud (Feb 14, 2003)

Officially, there are no problems. They were held back for cleaning and polishing.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Actually, that's not true. Mark Duffy has officially said that the 921s are on a QA hold due to hardware problems being fixed. Dish has not elaborated what the hardware problems are, although I'm sure they have something to do with the component video outputs.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

That's the first I heard of that and, FWIW, mine was hooked up through DVI when it failed.


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

pjboud said:


> Officially, there are no problems. They were held back for cleaning and polishing.


 :brush:


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

:brush: 
Never look a GIF in the mouth!


----------

